# Need screen printing quote for 200 white gildan t-shirts with 2 color print



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for a screen printer that can produce about 200 shirts white gildan shirts for about 3 dollars a shirt. Who can give me a good deal?

Please message me with the offer. 

Thank you


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: 200 t-shirts*

You should probably include how many colors in the design and how many print locations. 

That will effect the pricing that the screen printers can offer you.


200 white gildan t-shirts with a 1 color print might be no problem to get to you around $3, but 200 white gildan t-shirts with an 8 color print on the front and and 8 color print on the back, and a 5 color print on the sleeves may be darn near impossible to do for around $3 each


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: 200 t-shirts*

Yes. You are right.


Well the print consists of two colors and one print location in the back. The size of the print is not that big. Medium size I would say.

Thank you for the notice Rodney.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: 200 t-shirts*

So a 2 color print on the front and a 2 color print on the back?


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Need screen printing quote for 200 white gildan t-shirts*

Just a two color print in the back


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Need screen printing quote for 200 white gildan t-shirts*

Also, no set up charges. We have a couple of printers offering 3.35 a shirt with no set up charges and around 40 dollars shipping. 

Can anyone top it?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I'll bite, We're always hungry. PM or email me. When's the due date?


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

Can anyone do it for less than $3.00 a shirt? I have one person doing it for 3 dollars a piece for 200. 

Also no set up charges.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

And that gentleman is why I'm moving into specialty screen printing, haha. I put a bid in, but it was nothing close to that. Congrats on finding someone to meet your requested price.


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

Haha.

It is not over yet. I am waiting if someone else can top it 

He is the winner so far, but of course, it can always change depending on the offers.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Cant blame you. IT's like E-bay, but not.


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

By the way, someone just offered me 2/shirt. Crazy or what? Am I getting screwed now or simply a good deal? haha


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Please don't use this thread to "find the lowest" bidder. That's not what we're here for 

If you have some leads, please use those and decide whether or not you want to work with those vendors.

We're really not a marketplace for finding the lowest bidder for your printing project. It's usually not the best way to pick a service provider.


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

I apologize Rodney. You will not have a problem again.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

$2 a shirt? wow. Hope you're happy with the end result.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

"Buy cheap pay twice" is a lesson I learned the very hard way


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

stix said:


> "Buy cheap pay twice" is a lesson I learned the very hard way


Good way to put it.

I learned long ago when subbing out that quality, consistency and reliability far outweigh price.


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

Actually it was mistakenly wrong for $2.00 a peice. The person thought that I was providing the shirts.

I just want a good deal with the first 200. I might have another 300 shirts coming afterwards depending on how i strike this deal.

Anyways, I really appreciate everyones help.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

If you are not providing the tees, then you are paying for them on top of the fee, correct? As in, the three dollars you want to pay for each shirt is in ADDITION to the shirt cost.

Also, does art work need to be done, or is the design color separated and ready to go? Art labor will add to your cost.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

My business model works on the premise that "everyone should eat"

If you want a quality product with great service and a good relationship
"everyone should eat" (keep this cycle going)

If you want a decent product with shaby service and you don't care about the relationship.
"you eat once"! (your dead in the water long term)


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

very true, well said


----------

